# Mid Florida APBTA April Fun Show, Veterans Park, April 17



## Lucy Loo (Oct 28, 2009)

Come on out to Veterans Park in Tampa Florida for the MFAPBTA April Fun Show!!! Conformation, Weight Pull, Great Food and Fun for the Kids!!! Hope to see you there!!!


----------

